# Adobe premiere pro : Exportieren? von AVI-Clips in WMA



## clip (1. Mai 2006)

Hallo 

Ich habe ein Problem beim exportieren. Ich scheide meine avi datein im Adobe premiere pro 2.0 (DV-NTSC)
dann will ich das ganze internet tauglich machen. jedoch wenn ich es exporiere als wma-datei sieht es recht  aus. an was kann es liegen?

hier noch einige infos:

Ich ziehe mein avi file im Adobe in der Grundeinstellung von DV-NTSC (720x480) ...

File infos:

FileType : AVI
FileRealSize : 82678324
FileTheoSize : 82678324
FileDuration : 22
FileQuality : 100
VideoCodec : dvsd
vcDriver : pdvcodec.dll
Width : 720
Height : 480
FramesNb : 665
Fps : 30
VSec : 22
VSize : 79852076
VAvgBPS : 29037



Sind die Grundeinstellungen im Adobe ( DV- NTSC 720x480) rivhtig? und wie muss ich es in wma exportieren dass es einigermassen gut aussieht?

hoffe jemand kann mir weiterhelfen...
danke jetzt schon...
Clip


----------



## chmee (2. Mai 2006)

Wie sieht es aus ?

Sind die Halbbilder verkehrt ? Ist das Encodingergebnis bescheiden ? 
Vielleicht solltest Du es als DV rausrendern und dann zB mit dem WM-Encoder
arbeiten, dort mal mit den Encodingeinstellungen spielen.

Ich würde auf Anhieb auch sagen, Du solltest das Video noch in der
Auflösung verkleinern, zB halbe Auflösung, das senkt die Bitrate im
Schnitt auf ein Viertel. Das sollte fürs Netz auch reichen.

mfg chmee


----------

